# winton woods



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

has anyone been out to winton woods yet? anything biting?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ww is supposed to open tomorrow{sat} at 8 am


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I ventured out onto the ice a while back to my crappie spot and did good. Avergae fish was around 12". I know your not supposed to ice fish it but I was away from the main lake only 20 or 30 feet out. Minnows 4 feet under a bobber was the trick. I was fishing a brush pile in about 10 feet of water. I released them all. Word to the wise, since they dreged that lake back in the 90's they lost a lot of fish. Stocking there has been minimal, only channels in the summer and a few flatheads one year, though some of the flatheads survived the dredging. When we were kids we went the and checked out the smal pools that were left. they were 6 feet deep max and held a ton of fish, most died of overcrowding/lack of oxygen, but enough species survied to populate the lake again. Heres the other problem, I know of at least one creek I did water check samples from about three miles away to a hundred yards where it meets the main lake. The creek is behind me and my god is the water hardness and alkalinity sky high. There is raw sewage being pumped in there not to mention what flows of the streets. They did a clean up project that really only cut that sewage in half where it starts. But form there to where it meets another creek there are sewars everywhere pumping toilet paper, condoms and tampons in there. Ask yourself if you want to eat anything out of Winton and why we havent seen major fish populations come back with all of the Shad in there and proper spawning sites for most species. Also, why do they not stock it anymore? I'll test the main lake in several spots when they start renting boats. I'm sure the park district knows about this but they ned to clean up those feeder creeks.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The bass fishing in Winton Woods is some of the best around. It doesn't offer the potential for a 7 lber, but the opportunity for 2-3 lbers is awesome. ALOT of 2lb bass are in there. I think the biggest problem with the lake is that during the spawn WW is prone too flooding and washes away alot of nests. I can clearly see that some year classes of bass are great and others are almost non-existent. That said there is going to be an absolute insane number of 10-12" bass this year along with a great poulation of 2-3 bass. Not much inbetween though. I know the crappie fishing has never returned to the hay-day of before the dredge. Best carp lake in the state for numbers!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I was out there thursday but wasn't fishing. There was still ice on the lake i some places. Didin't see the marina but if i had to guess i'd say its clear. Did go out to Sharon lake that day but didn't get any bites. Sharon is a much shallower lake and i could see the fish moving around and breaking the surface while i didn't see that at winton. I'd say give it another week or so and the fish there will start to become more active.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Rock on Chris B!...I grew up near Winton, and remember(and have pictures) of catching crappie bigger than my head!...I know that water in there is disgusting, and the park district needs to do something about it...Greenhills still has a lot of combo sewers-i.e. Sanitary/Storm- and I think either state law or maybe even federal law has mandated that those combo sewers be phased out....that being said who knows when it'll happen


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

I know the crappie fishing has never returned to the hay-day of before the dredge. 

thats a fact bp1..the 2 biggest crappie i ever caught came outta ww..b4 the dredge


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

The creek I'm talking about starts on Daily road in Finneytown. iontacting the epa. Third world contries have cleaner water, also it attracts diseases in flys,racoons, and mesquetos. What they did to fix it was nothing more than a waste of taxpayer money. It would help out a lot if the took a couple grand a fix some of the open sewers in the creek. I havent caught a crappie over 14 inches in over 10 years. Before the dredging every ten fish had a nice 13 or 14 incher in there.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

That used to be a great crappie lake....


----------

